# Particionamiento para disco SSD

## diegoto

Estimados!

me compre un disquito SSD de 90GB. OCZ Agility 3.

Estoy leyendo leyendo, para ver la mejor forma de particionarlo y meterle mi amado Gentoo.

Detallo a continuación mi archivo /etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda1    /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda2    /        ext4    defaults,noatime,discard     0 1

/dev/sda3    /home        ext4    defaults,noatime,discard     0 1

/dev/sdb2    none        swap   sw                  0 0

/dev/sdb3    /var        ext4    defaults             0 1

/dev/sdb3    /usr/portage    ext4    noatime            0 0

/dev/sdb3    /tmp        ext4    noatime            0 0

tmpfs        /var/spool    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777   0 0

tmpfs        /var/tmp    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777   0 0

tmpfs        /var/log    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=0755   0 0

```

La idea es /dev/sda es el disco SSD y el /dev/sdb es el disco HDD

No me interesa almacenar ningún log del sistema, por eso envió todo a memoria ram la parte de tmps.

Alguna recomendación ? algo mas a tener en cuenta?

Yo sigo leyendo por las dudas y cuando tenga algo mas completo lo voy publicando.

Saludos

----------

## Arctic

Supongo que has leido esto:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Solid_State_Disk

No deja de ser un sistema hibrido para limitar escrituras en el SSD y alargar su vida, los ultimos SSD tiene una vida mucha mas larga que las primeras series y no se hasta que punto hay que obsesionarse con el tema.

Salu2

----------

## diegoto

Si lei esa wiki y muchos sitios mas.

Creo que tenes razón con el tema de obsesionarse solo por la vida útil del disco y este disco justamente no es viejo.

Saludos

----------

